# vaginal discharge in a 2 yr old?



## dbianca23 (Aug 3, 2004)

my 2 yr old dd has a greenish, mucusy vaginal discharge, i'm wondering if this is common and normal? she's still in diapers (disposable) and i've noticed that it occurs after a larger, messy, bm and i don't think dh cleans her up as well as i do. i'm thinking this is just her body's way of clearing out the bacteria? i can call the ped, but i really don't want to put her through an exam of the area unless necessary. tia!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

It sounds infected. Most 2yo do not have any vag dicharge at all. Light discharge and redness indicates a yeast infection. Green mucousy is not normal.

Maybe examine her and see if there's any redness in that area. And if wiping has been a problem, maybe give your dh a tutorial on how to clean baby girls better.

If she ends up going for an exam, it's not that big a deal. They won't do anything like an adult exam. They will just visually look.


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

As far as I know green mucousy discharge is bacterial vaginosis. It's not normal to have any discharge in children. My DD2 had ot at 12 months-old.
Please don't give her antibiotics! Lots of probiotics, such as culturelle, coconut oil and baking soda baths should help.


----------



## dbianca23 (Aug 3, 2004)

thanks. it's not consistent, i've noticed it here and there for a while for now, maybe a few times over the past 6 mo-1 yr, just a small amount on her diaper.

Quote:

Lots of probiotics, such as culturelle, coconut oil and baking soda baths should help
can you tell me more about this? culturelle is a probiotic? can i get it at whole foods? coconut oil - add to food? and baking soda baths - like just adding a couple spoons of baking soda to her bath? thanks.
her ped is pretty hands off and crunchy so i have a feeling they'd say something along those lines.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:

can you tell me more about this? culturelle is a probiotic? can i get it at whole foods?
Yes, culturelle is a probiotic and hfs should carry it. If not, you can get it on line.

Quote:

coconut oil - add to food?
Make sure it is organic. They add so much stuff to coconut oil that it can actually be a poison. The organic is a lot more but it's the only one worth eating. And you can add it to all sort of food. In addition to any oil, butter or for baking....

Quote:

and baking soda baths - like just adding a couple spoons of baking soda to her bath? thanks.
That's correct. I would add 1/2 cup to a her bath. It's not like it's going to hurt or burn.


----------

